# custom shape sujihiki with square lines



## Chutotoro (Oct 10, 2013)

I was just thinking about this, and if its possible to work with at all. Very square shapes. NO belly at all, just straight lines. Might be fun. Ofc you might end up breaking that little transition between the first flat spot and the tip flat spot... I kind of like the idea though, haha. Made a little dream sketch that explains it somehow. Wonder why noone has done this lol ;D


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 10, 2013)

As far as the spine goes, it's more aesthetic, so you could probably make this work. But on the edge, you really don't want any dead flat area. It will literally be a clunker.


----------



## Chutotoro (Oct 11, 2013)

I know what you mean. I was fixing up a vintage knife today that had a damaged, more than dead flat profile! I took it on the stones and made it back to dead flat, and it was still a clunker. But does it matter that much of only lift cut is used? And how would you change the profile to make it as flat as possible without being dead flat? Can i still keep the non-rounded transition between the tip and the rest?


----------



## eshua (Oct 11, 2013)

My boss does something similar to his knives. Eased more than that, but similar. 

This way you can push cut a case of scallions with the tip, and draw back to slice proteins. 

The point being that hard work stays on the tip, and so does the bulk of your sharpening. Leaving more years of consistent knuckle clearance. Grinding away more length than height.


----------



## Chutotoro (Oct 11, 2013)

Its like having a thin usuba with a tip  Usubas are flatter than nakiris iirc, so more like an usuba than a nakiri anyway.


----------

